# Dois je acheter un ipad?



## Ludo24 (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Au vu des offres promotionnelles des différents opérateurs (SFR, Orange...), je suis intéressé par l'achat d'un Ipad pour noel avec abonnement internet.

Mais est-ce que l'Ipad est vraiment aussi intéressant que le prétend le coup médiatique d'Apple?

Je voudrais avoir plusieurs avis d'utilisateurs concernant l'Ipad. Est-il intéressant? quelle utilité? Encombrement, autonomie, applications, ...?

Merci.


----------



## Philactere (15 Décembre 2010)

Difficile de répondre à ta place...

Tout dépendra de ce que tu en attends et quelle en serait  ton utilité.
Perso je n'ai pas de fer à souder mais je conçois que d'autres en aient besoin, par contre j'ai un iPad pour surfer sur le sofa du salon sans avoir un truc lourd qui chauffe sur les cuisses mais je conçois aussi que d'autres n'en aient pas besoin ou envie...
Va lire les réponses au sondage de Chok0 ( http://forums.macg.co/ipad/retours-utilisateurs-dipad-508692.html ) tu y trouveras toutes une série de réponses diverses très intéressantes. Tu pourras y lire ma réponse, je n'ai pas grand chose d'autre à ajouter.

Par contre fais un petit calcul de ce que te coutera ton iPad sur 12 ou 24 mois en passant par un opérateur et pose toi aussi la question de savoir si tu as besoin de 3G _tout le temps/occasionnellement/très rarement/jamais_ dans l'utilisation que tu ferais de ton iPad.


----------



## twinworld (20 Décembre 2010)

Ludo24 a dit:


> Je voudrais avoir plusieurs avis d'utilisateurs concernant l'Ipad. Est-il intéressant? quelle utilité? ...





Philactere a dit:


> Difficile de répondre à ta place...


et on se demande même si la question a un sens...



Ludo24 a dit:


> Encombrement,


les dimensions sont sur le site d'Apple



Ludo24 a dit:


> utilité? applications, ...


de deux choses l'une... soit on vous résume tous les articles sortis depuis l'arrivée de l'iPad sur le marché et tous les tests faits sur les applications (il y a un fil dédié sur le forum à ce sujet, d'ailleurs), soit vous vous faîtes votre propre revue de presse...  

Bonne chance  

PS : dès que vous avez des questions précises, on y répond volontiers !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Tout dépend de ton utilisation, si c'est une utilisation basic : Internet, musics, vidéo, traitement de texte, tableur, présentation, mini jeux. L'iPad est très conseillé, car il est très pratique, simple d'utilisation, pas encombrant, etc, ...

Le Mac sera plus pour une utilisation plus sérieuse


----------



## flamoureux (23 Décembre 2010)

Sinon, y a le MBA 11"... pas énormément plus cher avec une réduc enseignement et beaucoup plus polyvalent.


----------



## pepes003 (28 Décembre 2010)

"Dois je acheter un ipad?"

Grand Dieu ! non !

Chez Apple, ne JAMAIS acheter une V1 (surtout en fin de vie).
On le répétera jamais assez


----------



## flamoureux (28 Décembre 2010)

Enfin pour ma part j'ai jamais du le moindre souci avec.


----------



## twinworld (29 Décembre 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Grand Dieu ! non !
> Chez Apple, ne JAMAIS acheter une V1 (surtout en fin de vie).
> On le répétera jamais assez


j'espère que c'est ironique...


----------



## pepes003 (29 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas du tout ironique.

Combien pleureront en février / mars ?



Chez Apple, il ne faut pas acheter une V1 c'est pas plus compliqué que ça.


----------



## arnowood (29 Décembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Sinon, y a le MBA 11"... pas énormément plus cher avec une réduc enseignement et beaucoup plus polyvalent.


Sauf que le MBA bien plus cher si tu part sur la version 16g sans 3g, ne répond pas a la meme utilisation.

mon utilisation d 'ipad  nest absolument pas la meme que celle de mon ordi portable

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




pepes003 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout ironique.
> 
> Combien pleureront en février / mars ?
> 
> ...




pour la V1 je ne sais pas, par contre pour l'arrivée de la V2 c est sur


----------



## Gwen (29 Décembre 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Chez Apple, il ne faut pas acheter une V1 c'est pas plus compliqué que ça.



Ou plutôt : " En informatique, il ne faut jamais acheter, tous va trop vite " comme ça, pas de déception au moins.

Tiens, passe-moi les silex, que j'allume le chauffage.


----------



## twinworld (29 Décembre 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Combien pleureront en février / mars ?


tous ceux qui ne peuvent pas supporter de ne pas avoir le matériel dernier cri, mais qui ne se rendent pas compte qu'avec ce qu'ils ont ils peuvent faire tout ce qu'ils attendent. Mais ceux-là ne sont pas importants, faut juste les renvoyer au bac à sable 




pepes003 a dit:


> Chez Apple, il ne faut pas acheter une V1 c'est pas plus compliqué que ça.


j'ai acheté un iPod mini première génération, il a fonctionné parfaitement pendant 4 ans. J'ai acheté l'iPad V1, il fonctionne parfaitement. Et au vu des chiffres communiqués par Apple, on est pas mal à avoir fait de même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2010)

Ne jamais acheter une V1...  C'est une idée qui relève de la légende urbaine. Certaines V1 sont à éviter. D'autres donnent toute satisfaction. Mon MBP actuel est une V1. Aucun problème en 3 ans d'utilisation. 
"Tiens, passe-moi les silex, que j'allume le chauffage" : gwen a bien résumé la chose... 

Ce qui est certain par contre, c'est que quelqu'un qui n'est pressé par aucune urgence particulière à acheter ne perd rien en retardant son achat. On peut aussi être au fait de rumeurs *crédibles* relatives à une amélioration significative d'un produit. Dans ce cas, remettre à plus tard une acquisition a du sens. Mais combien de rumeurs méritent ce qualificatif au sein de la masse de bobards qui courent sur Internet ? Il paraît d'après le design de certaines coques de protection que le futur iPad 2 sera plus plat (et donc plus pratique à utiliser posé sur une surface plane). C'est assez probable, sans être absolument certain. Nous voilà bien avancés... Apple ne laisse jamais rien filtrer de l'essentiel quant à ses futurs produits. On en est donc réduit à parier sur des conjectures.

Je suis bien d'accord avec twinworld : demander à autrui des raisons d'acheter un produit sans s'interroger d'abord soi-même sur ses propres besoins est un exercice de style pas méchant mais un peu gratuit tout de même... Des retours d'expérience, on en trouve partout. Globalement, ils sont positifs. Et pour une gamme d'usages qui ne cesse de s'accroître, à un point tel qu'il est devenu impossible d'en proposer un résumé. Ceux qui ont qualifié à sa sortie l'iPad de "coup médiatique" ou de "gadget" ont déjà depuis longtemps dû faire amende honorable, lorsque du moins ils étaient honnêtes.


----------



## arnowood (29 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> tous ceux qui ne peuvent pas supporter de ne pas avoir le matériel dernier cri, mais qui ne se rendent pas compte qu'avec ce qu'ils ont ils peuvent faire tout ce qu'ils attendent. Mais ceux-là ne sont pas importants, faut juste les renvoyer au bac à sable


oui et non je comptais prendre un ipad en janvier... je vais attendre la V2.
si elle a des plus qui me tente je la prend.. sinon je profite de la baisse des pric pour prende la V1


----------



## Gone (29 Décembre 2010)

La v2 sortira surement pas avant mai


----------



## nuri1951 (29 Décembre 2010)

En plus rien ne dit que la V2 satisfera autant que la V1...voire l'exemple ATV...


----------



## twinworld (29 Décembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> sinon je profite de la baisse des pric pour prende la V1


la baisse des prix sur d'autres produits Apple suite aux sorties des versions ultérieures, beaucoup l'ont attendues et beaucoup ont été déçus. 

Mais bon, faîtes comme vous voulez.


----------



## arnowood (30 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> la baisse des prix sur d'autres produits Apple suite aux sorties des versions ultérieures, beaucoup l'ont attendues et beaucoup ont été déçus.
> 
> Mais bon, faîtes comme vous voulez.



Bah non
a chaque sortie même///
tu achete un macbook pro 15 jours apres que la nouvelle version passe, il n'est pas rare de voir la version précédente baissé.. jusqu a liquidation des stocks..
j'ai acheté un imac comme ca a la sortie dess derniers..
certes le prix n etait pas beaucoup plus bas, mais vue que la becane me plaisait... je l ai eu moins cher 1 mois apres que si je l'avais acheté juste avant la maj en cours


----------



## pepes003 (30 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Ne jamais acheter une V1...  C'est une idée qui relève de la légende urbaine. Certaines V1 sont à éviter. D'autres donnent toute satisfaction. Mon MBP actuel est une V1. Aucun problème en 3 ans d'utilisation.
> "Tiens, passe-moi les silex, que j'allume le chauffage" : gwen a bien résumé la chose...




Gwen à _(une fois de plus) _répondu à coté.
Quand quelqu'un dit : "déconseillé d'acheter une V1" cela n'est pas la même chose que "déconseillé d'acheter tout court".
J'entends par là que chez Apple, acheter une V1 est une connerie, mais je ne parle pas de V2, V3, etc... Alors la pseudo morale du dessus, à la poubelle.

Les acheteurs de l'iPhone 1, du Shuffle 1, du MBA 1, etc... ont tous grave déchanté quand on voit l'évolution entre les V1 et les V2.
Les V1 chez Apple servent à dessiner les attentes des consommateurs et fixe les premières tendances.
Les V2 par contre, correspondent toujours aux attentes (contemporaines) du marché + ajoutent des nouveautés qui perdurent dans le temps.
Les V3 sont souvent des améliorations en termes de puissances, rien de plus.

En bref, l'achat malin chez Apple, c'est la V2 (surtout quand on peut l'upgrader).
Acheter une V1 est (pour *MOI*) une connerie.


Voilà mes amis, peace et apprenez à lire


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Décembre 2010)

Et encore vaut mieux attendre la version 12 de l'Ipad prévue pour 2020 qui sera encore meilleure que la 1 et qui devrait rendre la version 1 financièrement très intéressante....


----------



## MacSedik (30 Décembre 2010)

Ludo24 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Au vu des offres promotionnelles des différents opérateurs (SFR, Orange...), je suis intéressé par l'achat d'un Ipad pour noel avec abonnement internet.
> 
> ...



Salut, 
je me permet de vous faire remarquer que vous voudriez acheter l'iPad et que vous ne savez pas à quoi pourrais-t-il vous servir??? :mouais: si vous ne savez pas pourquoi vous l'achetez je vous conseil de vous abstenir car ça fait un investissement non négligeable...
Pour ma part, il me sert beaucoup (beaucoup) pour les cours à la Fac, ça fait cher le bloc-note mais je peux vous assurer que la quantité de paperasse économisée va le rentabiliser...

Pour le débat sur la V1, j'en reviens à ce que je disais : si tu as besoin du bidule Ok mais sinon bah tu attends de voir les autres versions.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Gwen à _(une fois de plus) _répondu à coté.
> Quand quelqu'un dit : "déconseillé d'acheter une V1" cela n'est pas la même chose que "déconseillé d'acheter tout court".
> J'entends par là que chez Apple, acheter une V1 est une connerie, mais je ne parle pas de V2, V3, etc... Alors la pseudo morale du dessus, à la poubelle.
> 
> ...



Tu veux m'apprendre à lire ? J'attendrai que tu sortes en V2.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Acheter une V1 est (pour *MOI*) une connerie.


 
Hum...

Soit tu voulais dire que tu considérais que tu ne t'achèterais jamais d'appareil Apple en V1 parce que les V2 collent toujours plus à tes besoins et, dans ce cas, ta phrase est effroyablement mal gaullée.

Soit tu considères que, quel que soit le matériel, l'acheteur et la situation, l'achat d'une V1 Apple est une erreur et dans ce cas, c'est tout bête : tu te trompes (contre-exemples plus haut dans le fil) - ce n'est pas la peine de répéter et en gras, ça ne te donnera pas raison pour autant.

Maintenant, quand tu vois que l'envie d'achat précède le besoin puisqu'on en est à ouvrir des fils pour demander à quoi pourrait bien nous servir l'appareil qu'on a envie d'acheter, que tout une tripotée de branlotins consuméristes pleurent leur mère à la sortie de chaque nouvelle version parce qu'ils ont acheté la précédente, là, je ne peux que te rejoindre.
Prends juste garde à ne pas faire lois d'airains de simples tendances statistiques.


----------

